# Crystal Caste Battle top tv tray



## falcarrion (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got a news letter on this and you gamers might be intersted.

BattleTop - TV tray for gaming, case unfolds to 24"x36" (x1 BattleTop & x1 FREE CombatMat) - CC10360


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice- need to discuss with the rl gamers here


----------



## Janx (Apr 14, 2011)

its not a TV tray.  It's a battle mat deck for the gaming table.

I built one a few years back.  Mine was a foot tall.  Mostly, you just need it taller than a coke can.

The idea being, it sits on the table, elevated, so your books and sheets have room on the table, yet, still have room for the battle mat.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. Takes up a lot of space, though.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks nice, but they probably should have intergrated a battlemat into the top.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 15, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Looks pretty cool. Takes up a lot of space, though.



I think that's kinda the point.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

John Crichton said:


> I think that's kinda the point.




Indeed. Now if I just had a dedicated gaming room in which to set everything up!


----------



## falcarrion (Apr 17, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Looks nice, but they probably should have intergrated a battlemat into the top.




A battlemap comes with it. what more do you need.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Apr 17, 2011)

falcarrion said:


> A battlemap comes with it. what more do you need.



Actually, all I need is a battlemat.  The thing is, if they're going to include one, why not have it intergrated in the first place? Just seems a bit odd to me. (Although I suppose the amount of folding the thing might take may be the reason.)


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 17, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Actually, all I need is a battlemat.  The thing is, if they're going to include one, why not have it intergrated in the first place? Just seems a bit odd to me. (Although I suppose the amount of folding the thing might take may be the reason.)




I think the big pro of non-integrated would be to make it vey easy to replace if something should damage or mar the original battle mat.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 18, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Actually, all I need is a battlemat.  The thing is, if they're going to include one, why not have it intergrated in the first place? Just seems a bit odd to me. (Although I suppose the amount of folding the thing might take may be the reason.)



Pain to clean comes to mind right away.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Like wrapping your suitcase in a sweater (no euphemism intended).


----------



## falcarrion (Apr 19, 2011)

John Crichton said:


> Pain to clean comes to mind right away.




Hand sanitizer would work. It can remove permanment marker from a whiteboard. Or stuburn marks on a battle map.


----------



## falcarrion (Apr 19, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Actually, all I need is a battlemat.  The thing is, if they're going to include one, why not have it intergrated in the first place? Just seems a bit odd to me. (Although I suppose the amount of folding the thing might take may be the reason.)




The battle map is two sided. Most likely the other side is hexes. That way your not locked into just one pattern.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 19, 2011)

falcarrion said:


> Hand sanitizer would work. It can remove permanment marker from a whiteboard. Or stuburn marks on a battle map.



Can also remove the grid at the same time.  Pain to clean still comes to mind.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Apr 19, 2011)

When I saw the title, I thought it was _Crystal Castle._


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 23, 2013)

Just as a reminder and I DO know this is almost a dead thread but I was looking at the Battle Board and this came up in the search, That if you take Dry Erase markers and run it over any permanent marker it should take the permanent marker off of the mat. Not the lines that were on it to begin with. This may not work but you can always test it should it happen. I have done it before and it worked. 

Also the Paizo Flip-Mats can take Perm markers, Dry Erase and Wet Erase markers on them. As well as the NEW map packs they produce (the ones with the glossy finish on them that looks like laminate).


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it would probably end up being more that the marker and residue would end up holing up in every crack, crevice, and seam.  An integrated map would be nice, but in the long run I'd probably be happier with one I didn't have to unbolt before I threw it in the shower.


----------

